# se faire rembourser plutot qu'un bon d'achat?



## cinqcent (21 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, voila mon histoire. j'ai acheté des chaussures (200 euros) sur une site internet et à la récéption, je me suis rendu compte qu'elles chaussaient petit comme on dit. je leur ai téléphoné et il m'ont dit de les renvoyer et eux me renverraient la pointure supérieure.
ce que j'ai fait. Une semaine plus tard, je reçois un mail me disant que la pointure est indisponible, alors qu'elle l'était au moment ou je les ai rapellé, et qu'ils me filent un bon d'achat du prix de ma chaussure sur leur site, augmenté de dix pour cent.
Je n'y connais pas grand chose en droit du consommateur, mais puis-je exiger le remboursement de mon article plutöt qu'un bon d'achat sur un site ou toutes les autres chaussures me semblent bas de gamme?


----------



## HmJ (21 Décembre 2007)

Ben, euh, c'est des Mac tes chaussures ? Non, parce que la, t'es quand meme sur un forum qui gravite autour de l'univers Apple... 

Si tu te penches sur les textes de loi francais, tu verras que le droit garantit au consommateur le droit au remboursement pourvu qu'il retourne l'articles dans les... huit jours je crois. A creuser.


----------



## cinqcent (21 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben, euh, c'est des Mac tes chaussures ? Non, parce que la, t'es quand meme sur un forum qui gravite autour de l'univers Apple...
> 
> Si tu te penches sur les textes de loi francais, tu verras que le droit garantit au consommateur le droit au remboursement pourvu qu'il retourne l'articles dans les... huit jours je crois. A creuser.




ok merci

c'était une question que je savais pas ou mettre mais ca concerne quand meme l'informatique, les ventes en ligne sur internet


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2007)

Bah, découpe le bout de tes pompes soigneusement; tu obtiendras ainsi de magnifiques schlapettes, à la taille adéquate.

Elle est pas belle la vie!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

C'est moi qui les aies tes pompes et 50 millions de consommateurs ne pourront rien y faire !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Il faut nous en dire plus si tu veux que nous t'aidions.

Donc :
Quel MAC HAUSSETTE X as-tu ? la 10.4 ou la 10.5 ?


----------



## cinqcent (21 Décembre 2007)

probleme résolu: je les ai forcé a me rembourser en argumentant qu'il y'a un délai de huit jours qui n'était pas dépassé, alors qu'au début ils voulaient pas. Comme quoi, il faut savoir insister.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> ok merci
> 
> c'était une question que je savais pas ou mettre mais ca concerne quand meme l'informatique, les ventes en ligne sur internet


Non. Ça concerne le droit des consommateurs et les lois de la Vente à distance.

_Exemple :

L'autre jour, j'ai vu un mac peint en beige, on aurait dit un Pécé. C'était tellement moche que j'ai eu envie de vomir, et que j'ai été pris de très violentes diarrhées. En fait, j'ai vu mon médecin qui m'a dit que que j'étais atteint d'une gastro-entérite. 

On m'a dit que je pouvais me soigner tout seul avec des croquettes Frolic®&#8230; En avez-vous déjà entendu parler ? Dois-je prendre un paquet de 5 kg ou un paquet de 10 ?_



Et bien dans mon exemple, on voit très clairement que le sujet de départ est bien le macintosh, mais qu'objectivement, personne ne se sentira concerné par cette mésaventure. En d'autres mots, tout le monde s'en branle sûrement.

Et c'est dommage, parce que bon. Ça coûte cher en sous-vêtements et en pastilles Valda®.

Mais c'est comme ça. J'aurais dû aller poster sur doctissimo, comme tu aurais dû aller poster sur le site de 60 millions de consommateurs, ou même, sur celui de ton fournisseur.


Merde&#8230;


Mais ??


Mais mais ???




Mais c'est logique ! 

Merde&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> probleme résolu: je les ai forcé a me rembourser en argumentant qu'il y'a un délai de huit jours qui n'était pas dépassé, alors qu'au début ils voulaient pas. Comme quoi, il faut savoir insister.


Comme quoi, la plupart des réponses à la con on sait y répondre soi-même


----------



## vg93179 (21 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Non. Ça concerne le droit des consommateurs et les lois de la Vente à distance.
> 
> _Exemple :
> 
> ...




T'es bien atteint quand même...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Ben oui, mais on n'en meurt pas d'une gastro-entérite ? Si ?


Ah si. Merde ! (passez moi l'expression. Et le sel.)

Ibrahim Ferrer est mort d'une gastro :affraid:

Fait chier ! (voir plus haut).


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2007)

Tout est bien qui finit bien et notre nioub va passer l'hiver les pieds bien au sec.


----------

